# band grain?



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Maybe I used the wrong words but no fitting results in the search function. Is there a grain in latex or Theraband that requires cutting in a specific direction? As it comes off the roll, should it be cut length wise or across the roll? I was just thinking that if may band life or rate of contraction. Of course the narrow strips would have to be cut length wise to get enough length but the wide rolls could be cut across for most draw lengths. 
Maybe I am just over thinking but there are so many things that contribute to consistent accuracy. I am getting ready to cut some bands and now I'll wait till I hear some responses. TIA

Ernie


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I understand what you are asking and in my opinion it does not matter. If you look through a magnifying glass at a piece as you stretch it in different directions, the surface pattern looks the same regardless.


----------

